# Hand position and correct fingering for piano.



## Ace the Burn Victim II

Could anybody give me a hint or suggestion on where the correct starting position for my hands would be on this song? I'm a beginner, and although I won't be able to play this just yet I want to study it.

http://musescore.com/user/37025/scores/56811

Thanks.

Peter & The Wolf rocks my world.


----------



## Taggart

Depends on your hand size. 

RH can start anywhere and then jump to start with thumb on C for the rest of the line. You're essentially covering C to C with the RH. In bar 5 - 6 you're aiming to cover E to E but at the end of bar 6 if you play the F with a 2 the the D F# comes in as 1 3 and then you should be able to reach the B with a 5 - hand size again. When you play chord or end on G you move down and then back up.

LH I would use a full spread E to E so 2 on the C, 4 on the G 3 on the A. At the end of bar 4 going into bar 5 it's natural to finish bar 4 with 1 on the E and then switch to 2 so that the hand is sitting on the B to G section. At the end of bar 16 LH you're going down 1 2 3 4 finishing with 5 on C to start a C scale in bar 17.

You need to look at what suits you and feels natural.


----------



## Ace the Burn Victim II

Taggart said:


> Depends on your hand size.
> 
> RH can start anywhere and then jump to start with thumb on C for the rest of the line. You're essentially covering C to C with the RH. In bar 5 - 6 you're aiming to cover E to E but at the end of bar 6 if you play the F with a 2 the the D F# comes in as 1 3 and then you should be able to reach the B with a 5 - hand size again. When you play chord or end on G you move down and then back up.
> 
> LH I would use a full spread E to E so 2 on the C, 4 on the G 3 on the A. At the end of bar 4 going into bar 5 it's natural to finish bar 4 with 1 on the E and then switch to 2 so that the hand is sitting on the B to G section. At the end of bar 16 LH you're going down 1 2 3 4 finishing with 5 on C to start a C scale in bar 17.
> 
> You need to look at what suits you and feels natural.


Thank you so much! This was very helpful.


----------



## PetrB

This is a transcription, and therefore, rather awkward regarding the piano.

I recommend to you rather, Prokofiev, _Music for Children, Op. 65._

This series of pieces (12) have a lot of the same quality you like in Peter and the Wolf, and were written -- by a master pianist / composer -- directly for the piano.





_Visions fugitives_, 20 Pieces for Piano, Op. 22:
From these pieces, a few might be within your beginner's grasp, while all of these, and the _Music for Children,_ are ultimately very fine music which is also great for 'just listening.'
Visions fugitives, 20 Pieces for Piano, Op. 22

Re: hand position ~ impossible to tell without seeing your hands in relation to the keyboard, virtually impossible for me to recommend anything specific (again without working with you in person and at the piano) and remain responsible as a pianist / teacher. Find a teacher, really


----------



## Ace the Burn Victim II

Thanks PetrB! I'll check that stuff out for sure.

I do have a teacher, but i won't see her again for another couple weeks. And I knew I could count on you guys for some helpful advice.


----------



## PetrB

Ace the Burn Victim II said:


> Thanks PetrB! I'll check that stuff out for sure.
> 
> I do have a teacher, but i won't see her again for another couple weeks. And I knew I could count on you guys for some helpful advice.


Of course you're welcome!

Go for some of the pieces from _Music for Children,_ and ask about which of the Visions Fugitives you might be ready for. They're all really good, lovely to hear, and fun to play. Best of luck!


----------

